# Video of Cholla the Cricket Killer!



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Well, I finally did it. I bought crickets. :shock: They were up at the front counter at Petsmart. They renovated the store, never had them before.

This is Cholla's first time trying to "hunt" a cricket. And my first time trying to "corral" it. Bleh!! So, please ignore my squeals & wimpers. :lol: And Cholla's lack of hunting ability. I'm sure we will both get better. 

And although his name is Cho-ya, we do call him Cho-la as well (mostly being silly - mis-pronouncification) :roll: :lol:

Although it was gross, a good time was had by all.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I loved the video and totally sympathize lol  It always grosses me out too but just shows how much we love hedgies cause we still do it haha  My hedgie Loken doesn't show interest in them but Sandra is a little huntress, she looks a lot like Cholla


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: PJ, I just love you and your hedgies! They're so adorable, and you're so good with them. I was giggling all through the movie, poor Cholla trying so hard. "Hey...come back...here...Dangit, now where'd it go?? Mooooom, hellllllp.  " Glad he finally caught the little sucker! I should try doing this with Lily sometime, but it's just so much easier to stick them in the freezer...


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Hahahaha
Thank you for sharing! I was smiling the whole time 
So cute! 
Maybe i'll get some crickets for Dex...
I used to have a leopard gecko, but long story short a cricket bit him in the eye and it ultimately lead to his death... so I'm kind of scared, but I think that was a freak one time accident 
I kind of want to add on another room for Dex, it could be the cricket/mealworm hunting room haha aka the buffet. 

ANYWAY, i love hearing his little feet running around to get the cricket! so cute!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

:lol: Almost had em so many times! :lol: So funny thanks for sharing.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: What cracked me up was when the cricket got UNDER Cholla & he was just sitting on him! I thought for sure he was trying to pee or something. :roll: :lol: 

But...in the end...Cholla got his cricket. It's a happy story for everyone but the cricket. :lol:


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahaha almost had it so many times! We tried that Quinn but she needed help and we injured the cricket so she could get it lol


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

:lol: So adorable! I busted out laughing when the cricket was under him and then BOOM Cholla ran off super fast! :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH! So cute :lol: 

I loved the part when Cholla was "hatching" the cricket! So cute. I was rooting for him the whole time!! I'm like, "go Cholla!" and Joel's like, "what on earth are you watching?" :lol: 

I know what you mean about crickets....they can jump up and poop in your mouth! That's the worse part, my wild imagination! :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awww, what a great video!! Cholla I'm so proud of you!   
(My big strong hunter!) :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Cholla is such a cutie!

Honestly, you handled that much better than I would have :? I would love to get Kashi some crickets... but they hop D: I'm so afraid it will hop into my face or something T_T


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

It helps if you have a big strong man around to protect you from any run-away or mutant crickets.  Funny thing - last night we did it again. And after we put Cholla back in his cage, I walked into the bathroom & there was a cricket on the floor! (A "wild" one) - Hedgie Daddy had to come get it. :roll: 
I guess I think the wild ones are more street smart & carry weapons or something. :lol: 
And Rainy - seriously - you are going to scare me for life. Can look at one of them without that image. :shock:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hahaha, aww, that's so cute! I'm glad he finally got it 

And I agree, live crickets are scary. I usually go outside to transfer them to their freezing container, because I'm afraid of one getting away and camping out in my house...


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

PJM said:


> It helps if you have a big strong man around to protect you from any run-away or mutant crickets.  Funny thing - last night we did it again. And after we put Cholla back in his cage, I walked into the bathroom & there was a cricket on the floor! (A "wild" one) - Hedgie Daddy had to come get it. :roll:
> I guess I think the wild ones are more street smart & carry weapons or something. :lol:
> And Rainy - seriously - you are going to scare me for life. Can look at one of them without that image. :shock:


Just note: frogs like to do this too....can you imagine a cricket with a poop face inside my mouth with a terror face? Just send me the bill for your therapist, okay?


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Hahaha, that was so cute! Well, not the cricket death, but I guess it's just the circle of life. I especially liked the running commentary by you and Hedgie Dad. Cholla is sure a lucky boy to have parents who let him hunt crickets!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

if you want to help him get some feeding tongs and hold the cricket for him


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

This was so cute! Thanks for sharing, PJ. Cholla is just the most adorable thing.  I love seeing videos of you and your hedgies!


----------

